# A. Mathieson & Sons



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*I have a A. Mathieson &Son N 5B with Num 2,3,4,5,6,7 an 8 *
*Does anyone have much information about them it was my Grandfathers and he past them to me in 80s when pasted. *


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I orginaly had this thread in General Woodworking Discussion said it should be here sorry


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm really not familiar with that make of plane. That doesn't mean anything though. What did google return?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Only thing I see is old , Vintage and crap like that i use it some its great i pulled it out of the drawer today and it needs cleaned up dont know if i use it again started pulling ones out i dont use often and arm not so strong anymore LOL I got some from Perth


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> Only thing I see is old , Vintage and crap like that i use it some its great i pulled it out of the drawer today and it needs cleaned up dont know if i use it again started pulling ones out i dont use often and arm not so strong anymore LOL I got some from Perth


Huh?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen people selling Mathieson and son plow planes on ebay but I don't know anything about them. 1800's plow plane is all I can tell you.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

firemedic heart attacks took a lot out of me LOL I use alot of hand tools but some i dont anymore right side weaker now plus i have more than one set like the set of D. Malloch & Sons Molding planes here is a pictture of them


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> firemedic heart attacks took a lot out of me LOL I use alot of hand tools but some i dont anymore right side weaker now plus i have more than one set like the set of D. Malloch & Sons Molding planes here is a pictture of them


Those are very nice. What type of woodworking did you do?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Ive done about it all learning more carving right now I hade good teachers in funiture, inlay an cabintry been doing al that for over 20 years boat building and canoes with my granddad LOL I colect burls and I do all custom work never make the same thing trice wach got to be different LOL got to be a chalange for me


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

A Mathieson was a very old and reputable tool maker based at The Saracen tool works Glasgow.

I was more than a little surprised to find out that they also had a base in Liverpool up until 1924 this would account for the large number of wooden planes from Mathieson & sons that the journeymen had when I was a apprentice,but I don`t think they where ever made in Liverpool because in my memory they where stamped A Mathieson & sons Glasgow in the end grain of the planes.

Any way I hope these two links work. Billy.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUK/MathiesonA/history/MathiesonA-hist-01.asp

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=28931&submit_thread=1


----------

